# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Neue 100-Baht-Note?

## Erwin

Auf facebook fand ich "die neue 100-Baht-Note", Vorderseite mit dem Kronprinzen, Rückseite mit der Kronprinzessin, soll ab 27.11. ausgegeben werden! as wäre sehr merkwürdig, denn der neue König ist ja noch nicht inthronisiert.
Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Wie ich jetzt weiß, ist diese Meldung (die auf eine Meldung in einer thailändschen Zeitung zurückgeht) eine Falschmeldung. Es handelt sich um zwei Rückseiten schon erschienener 100-Bahtnoten, die Note mit dem Prinzen (auf der Rückseite) erschien schon 2012!
Welche Absicht wohl hinter einer solchen Falschmeldung stecken mag?
Ewin

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hier in Udon ging Gestern auch die Meldung um das am 27. 11. d.J. neue Geldscheine mit dem Prinzen ausgegeben werden sollen
warten wir einfach mal ab,..

----------


## rampo

> Wie ich jetzt weiß, ist diese Meldung (die auf eine Meldung in einer thailändschen Zeitung zurückgeht) eine Falschmeldung. 
> Welche Absicht wohl hinter einer solchen Falschmeldung stecken mag?
> Ewin



Um  solche  Leute dazu zu bringen  gleich die Falschmeldung  weiterzuleiten , man solte sich halt Informieren  bevor man so was schreibt .

Fg.

----------

